# Ciudad de Mexico........



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

que buenas tomas, esas de arriba de la catedral son raras
yo una vez subi y no traia camara, no he vuelto a encontrar ese tour


----------



## beethovendelsiglo21 (May 1, 2006)

Excelentes fotos!!!:drool: :applause:


----------



## padawan72 (Nov 1, 2003)

Eres muy buen fotografo!


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos... Felicidades!


----------



## El Chivo (Apr 21, 2006)

_UberGerard_ said:


> que buenas tomas, esas de arriba de la catedral son raras
> yo una vez subi y no traia camara, no he vuelto a encontrar ese tour


A mí me subió de contrabando el encargado de tocar las campanas, es cuestión de que entres a la catedral con un grupillo de unas 10 personas y pongas cara de turista... ah! y unos 20 pesos para que se los des al sr...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente thread, las fotos estàn de escàndalo... así como el hecho de que la mayorìa de posts sean de amigos mexicanos y no de peruanos.. pero asì pasa.

No somos profetas en nuestra propia tierra.

Eden, eres brillante con la càmara, todo se ve bello... ojalà algùn dìa me tomes una foto.. a ver si resulta

Besos


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Excelente thread, las fotos estàn de escàndalo... así como el hecho de que la mayorìa de posts sean de amigos mexicanos y no de peruanos.. pero asì pasa.
> 
> No somos profetas en nuestra propia tierra.
> 
> ...


de echo que si Vane estare en Lima desde junio y me quedare 6 meses.... no puedo esperar para tomar fotos de Lima en medio de la metamorfosis que esta sufriendo.... de echo pienso buscar algun trabajo que tenga que ver con fotografia por ese tiempo y tambien cachuelearme tomando fotos de bodas, retratos, etc bueno mi pagina espero terminarla pronto para que vean la informacion y el trabajo que ago.......

www.eden-foto.com


----------



## Antony (Oct 30, 2003)

Increíbles las fotos de la Ciudad de México, majestuosa por donde la veas, gracias por compartir tu experiencia con nosotros, muy buenas tomas, algunos angulos que no había visto antes, buena técnica y composición equilibrada, has utilizado la regla de triangulos en algunas de estas...
Extraño mi ciudad!!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Que buenas fotos, felicitaciones Eden


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Impresionantes tus fotos, Eden, gracias por compartirlas!!! 
Una curiosidad--tienes unas fotos de un patio central con una fuente y jardín espectaculares, circundada por un edificio como de 5 pisos. ¿Es un hotel? Se ve muy bonito--y esa zona cerca del Museo de Bellas Artes, por ahí hay unos edificios bellísimos, bonitos recuerdos...


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Tus fotos son impactantes ya sea en este thread como en otros...

Realmente muy lindas fotos , Mexico DF combina lo moderno con los historico de manera perfecta....


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Canelita said:


> Impresionantes tus fotos, Eden, gracias por compartirlas!!!
> Una curiosidad--tienes unas fotos de un patio central con una fuente y jardín espectaculares, circundada por un edificio como de 5 pisos. ¿Es un hotel? Se ve muy bonito--y esa zona cerca del Museo de Bellas Artes, por ahí hay unos edificios bellísimos, bonitos recuerdos...


si es el hotel......... el four seasons de la ciudad de Mexico....... y si la arquitectura en el centro historico es bacan..... lo que si le falta es mas orden, en especial el centro historico esta lleno de ambulantes........


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No había visto este thread, las fotos están impresionante, que bonita ciudad.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ElPaseo de La Reforma. Toda una imagen clásica de esta gran ciudad. Mas ahora con rascacielos circundantes como la Torre Mayor... Cheveres las fotos Eden, gracias por mostrarlas...! Me gustaron mas, la nocturna con medio cuerpo de la Torre Mayor y ese perfil donde se aprecia la torre Latinoamericana !


----------



## Abbaner Oz (Jul 28, 2006)

Oye que fotos, he todas estan de calendario jajaja, enserio que buenas tomas, eso es aqui tambien las globalizacion, de las mejores fotos que he visto de la capirucha, son de un peruano, jajaja saludos!


----------

